# Cummins and electric brakes



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi talking to a full timer at the CL we stayed over the weekend (Nurstead Hill Farm) he's got GBM Air Ride, apparently the cummins 6.5TD is also fitted in DAF trucks, so he said spare's can be got from any DAF agent. Apologies if you all knew that anyway.

The other thing he mentioned was that a mate of his goes drag racing, and pulls the dragster about in a big yankee trailer fitted with electric brakes, A few months back he was stopped by the DVLA and a prohibition order slapped on the trailer, because of the brakes.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

That's the trouble with the DVLA, nothing better to do with their time :roll:


----------

